# CFOP tutorial



## HenryStickmin337 (Jan 3, 2019)

I mainly made this because of somebody that messaged me. they wanted me to teach them cfop and this was the closest way to make a tutorial for him/her. . .



well first of all CFOP includes 119 algs to memorize. (special "thanks" to wombatwarrior17, Thom s. and cubeblazer)
I've memorized about 90 algs for CFOP.

you can find really good videos about CFOP on J perm's channel
you can also find good algs on cyotheking's website

CFOP refers to the 4 steps involved - Cross, F2L(first 2 layers), OLL(orientation of the last layer), and PLL (permutation of the last layer)
f2l has 41 basic algs, Oll has 57 and PLL has 21. think you can remember all that?
well there is an alternative to one look CFOP (using 1 all to do 1 step) for instead, you can do intuitive CFOP

step 1 the cross
make a cross with maximum 6-8 moves. stop using finger tricks for now and do the cross slowly. then advance to a blind cross and do the cross on the bottom _*always!*_
the reason? well, its because you don't have to do a slow rotation after the cross the get to the next case and you could also be looking for your first F2l.

Step 2 F2L
this is really hard to explain with words so here's my attempt...: you create an f2l pair and insert it (I know, makes no sense). an F2L pair has a corner and edge piece attached to it so its like do the corners and second layer at the same time. you make 1 pair at a time so therefore you need to make 3 more after inserting the first pair
for some really good F2L algs, check out J perms PDF ~ bit.ly/bestf2l

Step 3 OLL
this part has 57 algs and I don't expect you to learn all of this in a month. OLL is orientating the last layer (LL) to make the yellow face so instead of make a cross and then sune spamming to get the yellow face done, you do all of that with just 1 algorithm in OLL (sune is that weird fishy case that is R U R' U R U2 R') (you probably remember that form the beginner's method)
with that being said, here are all the algs ~ http://www.cyotheking.com/oll/
(I also will make a full OLL video on my Youtube channel and those cases are for what I do)

step 4 PLL
PLL is permutating LL (remember that "LL" stands for the last layer). all these pll cases are nicknamed "Perms" for the short form of "permutation" each "Perm" is referred to as a letter then perm. for e.g Aa perm, Ab perm, Ja perm, Ra perm. so yeah, some of the perms have the letter "a" or "b" because it has 2 different cases for that case (confusing I know)
PLL means that you want to move the cubies of the LL to the right spot for a solve the cube. in the beginner method you do an alg and then do another alg for a complete solve. like in OLL, you do pll with just 1 alg.
here are Cyo's pll cases http://www.cyotheking.com/pll/
(and I will also make a pll video for my youtube channel)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2019)

HenryStickmin337 said:


> well first of all CFOP includes about 100 algs to memorize and about 240 for advanced CFOP.


Where are you getting these numbers from? OLL is 57 and PLL is 21, so that's only 78. If you count F2L algs (which you shouldn't learn full F2L through algs), then it only goes up to 119.


----------



## HenryStickmin337 (Jan 3, 2019)

I said "240 for *advanced* CFOP". _advanced_ F2L has 164 algs its self (advanced F2L has pairs in the other slots and different cases on the in different positions.) (like the normal insert alg for f2l is U R U' R' or you might do R' F R F' but either way they're pretty much the same. so advanced F2L has it normally, doing a U at the start the doing U R U' R', U2 and the start and U R U' R', and u' at the start and again, U R U' R'.

so that means 41 * 4 = 164 (41 normal f2l cases times 4 because of the offsets) , *PLUS* OLL and PLL (164 + 78) = 242
so our total is 242. (actually you minus some cases that can't be offset but I'm just too lazy.)

_*hope that makes sense and if this is not true, then I will then smash my GTS 3M on the ground 2 times for gathering the wrong information AND typing this long (not that long actually) paragraph.*_


_Thank you_


----------



## CubeBlazer (Jan 3, 2019)

First of all, no one is going to learn all the algs for F2L, and second of all, there are 167 F2L cases


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2019)

HenryStickmin337 said:


> I said "240 for *advanced* CFOP". _advanced_ F2L has 164 algs its self (advanced F2L has pairs in the other slots and different cases on the in different positions.) (like the normal insert alg for f2l is U R U' R' or you might do R' F R F' but either way they're pretty much the same. so advanced F2L has it normally, doing a U at the start the doing U R U' R', U2 and the start and U R U' R', and u' at the start and again, U R U' R'.
> 
> so that means 41 * 4 = 164 (41 normal f2l cases times 4 because of the offsets) , *PLUS* OLL and PLL (164 + 78) = 242
> so our total is 242. (actually you minus some cases that can't be offset but I'm just too lazy.)
> ...


You're not supposed to learn F2L algorithmically, it's better to learn it intuitively. So technically advanced CFOP is OLL, PLL, a few F2L algs for odd cases, and a few other things here and there.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 4, 2019)

According to your rules of what Advanced CFOP is, the algorithm count is actually way higher. The 167 Cases that you are talking about is just the biggest common subset 
Think about it, when you have two Slots, suddenly you have more than 41 Cases since the Edge and Corner has two/three new spots to be in. Example
F2L Case 36 in the BR Slot insert in the FR Slot - included in the 167 Cases
Corner in DBR, Edge misoriented in FR to be inserted in the BL Slot - not includet in those 167 Cases

You should define what you mean under Advanced CFOP because one can argue that things like the occational OLLCP or ZBLL also count towards an Advanced CFOP solve and that would shoot up the Algorithm count even higher.


You probably won't but if you are really going to smash your GTS, make a video of it. That would be great


----------



## HenryStickmin337 (Jan 4, 2019)

ok, so we can all agree that there are 119 common and basic cases that you can memorize

so I'll change that and possibly make a video on smashing my GTS. ...


----------

